

Co-founder sought in Bay Area - video rendering for social media - aseire

Interested in video rendering for social media?  Co-founder needed who may not necessarily be hugely technical but must be adept at identifying social media user needs with a strong business development focus and be willing to pivot.  Check out an alpha demo of the video rendering technology (maybe Like please?  images taken from FB):<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoK1NuBa4Q0<p>Whats in it for you?  2-10% plus a stipend if yCombinator funds (application submitted with cofounder listed as TBD).  Old co-founder bailed for a corporate gig.<p>About me:  Valley veteran engineer in DSP semiconductors and systems but have the start-up BUG very bad.  Logic and data driven.  Very familiar with corporate organizations having worked in the valley for many years but have also coded 100% time for three years for a tel-com start-up and now coding 90% of time.  Education MSEE and familiar with LAMP, Google API, FB Api.
======
alphabot
How does someone contact you? Would you consider pivoting into another YC
startup or elsewhere? Would you be open to posting a pic of yourself on
blogHeard or have pic elsewhere (linkedin, fb, etc.)?

~~~
aseire
Contact me at Dave@blogHeard.com

Yes, I would consider pivoting into another YC startup but it would have to be
in the Bay Area (preferably in San Francisco).

Pic here: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/francisdryan>

